# I think someone is spying on me....



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I think someone is spying on me....


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Aweeeeee that is just the cutest picture.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

That's a really cute picture!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Now that's priceless!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Too cute! Now it just needs a saying to go with it and it can be one of those posters they sell all the time! :roll:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I think your right! :ROFL:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

That is a wonderful picture!!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh that is to precious!!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh how adorable!!!!!!!! :drool: Is that CopyCat?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes it is. We call her Kitty :greengrin: She is so full of herself and loves to explore, and spy of course =)


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

She is just the cutest little doeling- great pic! I would think you'd have a buyer lined up for Panama? It must be hard not to keep them both, as they are both stunning!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I am still on the fence with Panama, but if someone wants her I think I would sell her. She is such a sweetie! 

I love babies


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Spying- hmmmm. But is the spy the one with camera? 
It's an adorable picture.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

That is too cute!!!!! You should get that picture and frame it!!!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

That so cute! :greengrin: I agree,that should be on a poster/brochure about Nigerians. :wink:


----------

